# Nylon string pickups...



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

A friend of mine has a classical guitar that he would like to be able to amplify.
I told him that I could get him some good info so here I am. Anybody care to suggest some good pickup solution for a classical.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I'd go here.

http://www.kksound.com/acousticguitar.html

I consider them the best for steel string so the nylon have to be good as well.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info Jeff, I'll defineately check them out. How is the pricing ?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

http://www.fishman.com/ are pretty popular too. Worth looking at anyway.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*A vote for K&K*

I'll vote with Jeff on this one.  Less "quacky" than the others.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a K&K pickup system in my Taylor and it is the best natural sounding system that I have hear yet. I would definitly consider one.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

If you use the Tomastic S series rope core classical guitar strings, you can use a magnetic soundhole pickup in your classical guitar


----------

